# THERM-O-TYPE Holographic Fabric Foil instuctions?



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

I got a sample of material from the Orlando show last week and I dont know what the correct heat settings to use on the press? Has anyone used this material and know the application settings?


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I didn't pick any up but I thought they said you applied it on top of the heat press vinyl you apply first while it is still hot.....if you can't find any info I think I picked up a business card, let me know and I can give you the number


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you, I do have their card also, I was just wondering if anyone knew, it because Im doing some pressing right now and gonna give it a shot, if it doesnt work, Ill give them a call tomarrow.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

try sticking it on top of the thermoflex or whatever brand you're using while it's hot and then pull it off that's what she told us


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you think itll work on any type of plastisol transfers?


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I remember them showing me the clear holographic on a fish transfer, I'd say it would work...try it on a small transfer and see what happens! good luck


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

If this is like normal hologram vinyl film you don't have to put it on top of other vinyl, it should be stand alone otherwise it would be costly to design with it. Try 320 degrees (160c) medium to firm pressure for 10 to 15 sec.

R.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

the material I saw at the show was not stand alone, guess it depends on which material you actually purchased.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Also it won't work with plastisol.

R.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I tried it on plastisol, it worked pretty well on one of them, it seemed to work on about 75% of the transfer and then the other one it did mostly all of it after a few tries, hopefully Ill be able to get it just right.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry, this looks like hot stamping foils for screen print applications, interesting concept of doing this over vinyl, I have some of this maybe I will give it a go.

R.


----------



## thermotype1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, this is Stacey from THERM-O-TYPE. We recently joined the forum to help people out with the foils. There are different temperatures for different applications:
If you're running the foil over a laser printer heat transfer, you're going to need approximately 270 degrees. 
If you're using plastisol (which you'll need to add a foil adhesive like X Glue to), you could start with about 370 degrees. For some reason, we're getting information that the plastisol runs a lot hotter. 
If you're going to use adhesive on it's own, which you just screen print on, use about 275 degrees. 
If you put the foil over vinyl lettering, run it at about 270 degrees. 
These temperatures are approximates. We don't have screenprinting capabilities, so we are just taking information from other customers who have had success with the foil. These temperatures are probably variable depending on your equipment, brand of adhesive or vinyl, etc. 

The dwell seems to be running between 8-12 seconds. 

Please let me know if you try any of these suggestions, and how it works out for you.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

thermotype1 said:


> Hi, this is Stacey from THERM-O-TYPE. We recently joined the forum to help people out with the foils. There are different temperatures for different applications:
> If you're running the foil over a laser printer heat transfer, you're going to need approximately 270 degrees.
> If you're using plastisol (which you'll need to add a foil adhesive like X Glue to), you could start with about 370 degrees. For some reason, we're getting information that the plastisol runs a lot hotter.
> If you're going to use adhesive on it's own, which you just screen print on, use about 275 degrees.
> ...


Hi Stacey!

:welcome:

I was thinking that THERM-O-TYPE is a standalone heat-applied product. But, in reading your response, it doesn't seem like it is so I'll admit I'm confused. 

Can you give us newbies to your product a quick THERM-O-TYPE 101 class on what this product is, how it's applied for apparel use and what may make it a better product than using heat-applied foil like Spectra?

Thanks,
AB


----------



## thermotype1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd be happy to. From looking at the Spectra link, it looks like this is a vinyl like product that gets cut with a plotter and heat pressed to the fabric. Please let me know if I have this wrong.

THERM-O-TYPE foils are designed to adhere to plastic products. So, these foils are applied on top of other medias to add the metalic finish. Because the foils stick to plastic, they can be put over Plastisol inks (with a foil adhesive additive), vinyl lettering, or toner (laser printer or Xerox machine) based heat transfers (toner is a plastic based product). 

These foils do not need to be cut using a plotter. Essentially, no matter what you apply it to, the process is the same. 1) Apply your design, 2) Cut a piece of foil out (with scissors) that's large enough to cover your image area, 3) Place the foil over the design and cover with a Teflon sheet, 4) Heat press (times and temps vary depending on which process you're using), 5) Cool and the peel.

There is less foil waste than with products that need to be cut on a plotter, and the material is far less expensive. We are offering 8" rolls of 100' of metallic foil for $14-15, or larger more economical rolls. We also carry holographic patters and transparent holographic foils for use over full color toner based heat transfers (these run between $24-35 for the same 8" sized roll).

Just as a side note, these foils are not hot stamping foils. Hot stamping foils are designed with a different type of adhesive backing, however, it's a similar concept.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone do hot stamping on business card binders? I need about 50 at contracting price so I can make some money too. 

I can supply the biners or buy them from you. Please let me know as soon as possible. Thank you, Paul


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how I would apply foil to a transfer print?

I have searched the forum and looked at videos but its still very confusing.

I am gettin a 5m roll of foil, its not vinyl or adhesive backed so I don't know how it would be applied?

I've seen some videos where they print the design to a adhesive vinyl paper or something and then print the design so the glue sticks to the tshirt in the design shape then the foil roll is applied over and heat pressed.

Is this the right process for this kind of foil? Where would I get this glue paper from in the UK?


----------



## salion (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems they have discontinued their holographic fabric foil:
THERM-O-TYPE Holographic Fabric Foil

Does anyone have a stockpile of the holographic foils that they are willing to part with? I don't need alot, just enough for some samples that can eventually be created with Plastisol and regular holographic vinyl.

Best regards, 
Sal


----------

